# Looking for info on an old bike



## brockd15 (Dec 6, 2008)

I found this bike for sale that I'm thinking about getting, but I'd like to get more info on it. The seller says it has hard rubber tires (the front is missing) and that the original owner was born in 1903 and rode it as a preteen, which, by my calculations, means it would be no newer than 1915. Does anyone recognize it or have any idea how old it might be? 

On another topic, does anyone have bikes from the late 1800's to early 1900's that you ride on a regular basis?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## phillips1952 (Dec 7, 2008)

*hello*

just be careful how much you pay.if its not much dont worry about it,im talking 50 bucks.the pic of the bike,and its parts,  makes me wonder?is there anymore pics?i ride a 1930s bicycle everyday,and have a 1952 as my newest.which i use for groceries heavy carrying and leaving locked outside, its very ugly for a reason.and soon a early 1900s bike for special occassions.


----------



## brockd15 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Hello*

The asking price is $50, so I can't get burned too bad on it. I really don't mind it being a little rough (or a lot) as long as the frame is in decent condition. I'd like to get one that I can ride fairly regularly without feeling bad about it if, God forbid, something breaks! and I'd prefer one from the late 1800s to early 1900s, which may be a lot to ask, I'm not sure.

This is the first I've looked at bikes that are this old, so to be honest, I'm not all that sure what I'm looking at. When you say you'd be careful based on the parts, do you meanbecause they look in bad shape or that they may not be original?


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi, It is hard to make a good call on such a small photo, but my impressions are first, that the bike is a juvenile model (wheels less that 26?) and second, that most of what I see is not as early as the seller purports it to be. 

Phil


----------



## brockd15 (Dec 7, 2008)

Here are some more pictures I just got from the seller. I can't get them to show in the body, but you should be able to see them at http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=52017&l=28d59&id=513873440. 

I'm a facebook rookie (my wife set it up and I rarely use it) so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that these will show up.


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 7, 2008)

The pictures came up fine. I am guessing that the bike has 18? or 20? wheels and is sized for a 5-7 year old child. The crank set is definitely child sized.  The bolt through the headset nut is common on tricycles and sidewalk bikes as are non-pneumatic tires. As for age, the Bendix brake is post WW2 and I would guess the rest of the bike may also be a postwar European sidewalk bike or perhaps an earlier frame updated in the fifties. There is a small possibility the core frame is as early as the teens or twenties but I think it is unlikely. 

As you have stated you are looking for a bike to ride I think the size makes this a no-go.

If you browse around the CABE you will find several people that own early bicycles. Some are for display while others are ridden. Tires are often the biggest deterrent to riding period correct bicycles from the 1890s through the 1920?s. There are several work-arounds to this by running an early bicycle on modern wheels that are similar in size. 

The most important thing to consider if you are looking for an early bike to re-commission is to find one that is complete as many early manufacturers used proprietary crank sets and fitments that can be very difficult to repair or replace.  

Good luck with your search and please post any questions you come up with. 

Phil


----------



## brockd15 (Dec 7, 2008)

You're right, sounds like this one won't work. 
Thanks for looking...I'll continue the search!


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 7, 2008)

*Don't buy it*

That's an old childrens "Sidewalk bike" as they were known. It looks to be from the 60's to me. It's not worth $.50 let alone $50.00. Dont waste anymore time on this one. Patrick


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 7, 2008)

the construction and design would indicate that this bike is certainly not that old. I'm going to guess that it is from no earlier than the '50's. the story about him riding it in the 'teens is not true for several reasons (like the Bendix rear hub from the '50's-'60's, the fish hook rear drop outs, the modern crank, sprocket, and pedals, and just about everything else). I had a guy who insisted he had a bike his dad rode as a boy and his dad was in his 80's, the bike was a Murray from the '60's! I don't know how these stories start but they do. hard tire bikes are still made today so that isn't a good way to tell age. let us know what you are wanting and we'll point you in the right direction. this bike is a little kids bike (they're called side walk, or park bicycles). here is a photo from a mid '50's catalog showing a similar bikeand under it an ad from a catalog from earlier, the construction of both are very different:
Scott


----------



## brockd15 (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow, I'm impressed, all very helpful info. I'm certainly glad I brought this up here before going any further. 

I'm looking for an early bike, late 1800s to early 1900s (not sure how hard they are to find, or how expensive) that's not necessarily in great shape, but one that I could get in rideable condition to use fairly regularly. Pretty much something like the 1916 or so Mead Ranger that Sheldon Brown had...http://www.sheldonbrown.com/ranger.html


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 8, 2008)

well, now you've said two things which are hard to have in the same bike. usually pre 1900 bikes are not very ridable, and pardon me early bike guys, not very exciting. usually diamond frame no fenders and black paint. the next problem is wooden wheel and block chain, etc. you can buy an early bike and retrofit it with modern parts, but two things become an issue, first the early bike guys start sending hate mail, and you defeat the point of having an old bike. so the question is why do you want something that early? do you want something that early? realistically you can get an old 10 speed, paint it black and a few other things and it will look like an old bike.

lets try something, since you didn't spot the age of the bike you posted, lets see if you kinow the age, and style of bikes. I'll post a few styles and well see which you like.

teens and earlier:





'20's:





'30's:




Scott


----------



## pelletman (Dec 9, 2008)

I disagree, there are many pre 1900's bikes still being ridden safely.  In fact, they should have stopped with the highwheel and not made all those small wheeled girlie bikes after 1892.  I was also going to say that bike wasn't worth 50 cents, but it looks like I was beaten to it.


----------



## brockd15 (Dec 9, 2008)

Scott,
As far as the bikes you posted, I'd say I'm a fan of the teens, 20's and earlier. I'm not crazy about the "tank" bikes, or the curved tob tubes; I prefer the plain, boring style with staight lines. That being said, I do kinda like the Arched Truss Model 111 and the Drop Bar Model 104 from the 20's also.

It would be interesting to be able to ride one with original equipment, but it seems like you would almost have to replace parts to be able to ride it on a regular basis. Honestly, one in great shape probably wouldn't be for me (unless it's cheap!)...I'm not looking for a museum piece, or one that would be compromised by swapping parts to make it more reliable. 

By the way, the guy with the bike did confirm that it was a kids bike...so much for that.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 9, 2008)

you know I've had it in the back of my mind to use an old 10 speed frame and build an arched truss frame and assemble it to look like an old one. it could be done fairly easily and cheaply too. the best part is that it would be easily ridable and reliable. I would start with a '70's Schwinn 3 speed and put an old coaster break hub with their S-5 rims. would be a great rider.
here is a photo of an old Schwinn I have that I painted in an old style, imagine it with an old set of bars and stuff!




Scott


----------

